# Milking Stand Behavior



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I have a doe that sits on me when I milk... I just started to milk her ( stealing some milk from the kids) I can't though because she just decides to see how much she can possibly flatten my hands. :sigh: I had a helper to hold a leg up then both her legs up but she still manages to sit on the bucket. It seems like she is doing every thing in her power to not let me milk her :ROFL: .. What are your suggestions to teach her to stand nicely??( besides propping her up, tried that.. lol) Thanks!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have somebody hold her from behind, milk her into a small jar, that is what I do with all my yearlings to get them used to milking.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Ah the joys of milking w/o the machine :slapfloor: . Luna did this till I built an anti lay down stand and stuck it under her when I milked. This in no way prevented her from freeing her head from the stand stocks looking at the bucket(for aim) and stickin her foot in it. To prevent that I would guess you could hobble her to the rear posts :shrug: I just got tired of fightin so I bought a milker(only $650) now She gets milked out before she even gets halfway done with her grain. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so AGGRAVATING! Bootsie will do that when she's in heat and I just take her grain and continue to milk, she gets the point because the more she squishes my wrists against the rim of the pail the harder I squeeze....not nice by any means but she learns that being a bad girl is gonna be uncomfortable for her, she lets up and gets to finish her grain.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

What I did for a sitting milker was take a piece of twine for a hay bale and i looped it around her front arm pits and then tied it above her head on teh milking stand (sorry no pictures - didnt want someone to think I was abusing my goat) and when she tried to sit down the twin would "cut into" (not really) her arm pits and she would stand right back up! It never hurt her or caused sores because it wasnt tight unless she tried to sit down. She got the idea pretty quick!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

upi can also put something (like a bucket) under her belly, have it high enough that its about one inch under her belly when she is standing. When she goes to squat she cant because there is something in her way.
beth


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> What I did for a sitting milker was take a piece of twine for a hay bale and i looped it around her front arm pits and then tied it above her head on teh milking stand (sorry no pictures - didnt want someone to think I was abusing my goat) and when she tried to sit down the twin would "cut into" (not really) her arm pits and she would stand right back up! It never hurt her or caused sores because it wasnt tight unless she tried to sit down. She got the idea pretty quick!


Yep. Works the best of anything. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bucket works for standard does but not for minis! Not enough room for my arms, the milk bucket AND the bucket to keep her standing.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL you just need a smaller bucket!
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used my squat milkstool under Boots to no avail....like Stacey said, those short girls don't leave much room for anything but the milkpail :ROFL: The twine didn't work either cause she would swing on it like she didn't mind it....Boots definately loves her food and well, taking it from her she knows she better straighten up to get it back! lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My milk stand was big enough that I can sit next to the doe on the base of the stand and milk - so I just slid my leg under her, up towards her front legs, and when she would go to lay down she would feel the pressure and pop right back up..... hope that you find something that works for you.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay my silly lil Dixie was doing so well until I moved the milk stand. So now she get nasty and try to lay down. Well now I just look silly out there with one leg thrown under my doe as I am milking her. It gets a bit uncomfortable but she can't squat down then. She actually just keeps pulling back and I think she is going to hurt her neck, but as she pulls she gets lower and lower, so the leg thing works.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!! I haven't been on here for a while... I have been real busy!


----------

